# Justify!



## Buckeye (Jun 9, 2018)

Justify wins at Belmont, and is now a Triple Crown winner.  It was simply awesome to watch.  He led wire to wire.


----------



## Buckeye (Jun 9, 2018)

Also, Jockey Mike Smith, at 52, oldest to win the Triple Crown.


----------



## applecruncher (Jun 9, 2018)

:clap: Missed the race but I was excited to hear the news. :yes:


----------



## terry123 (Jun 9, 2018)

Yes!!


----------



## Falcon (Jun 9, 2018)

What a beautiful  horse !   A  REAL  winner.


----------



## applecruncher (Jun 9, 2018)

Yeah, American Pharoah & Justify have been my favorites.  WINNERS!


----------



## Camper6 (Jun 9, 2018)

Our coffee gang bet on the race.

We had Justify for number one but Bravazo for number 2.

If you picked the four horses that came in 1,6,4,8 a $2 bet would get you about $1000.

Gronkowski wasn't given a chance.  He was named after a Patriots football player.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 10, 2018)

Falcon said:


> What a beautiful  horse !   A  REAL  winner.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Jun 10, 2018)

Ken N Tx said:


> View attachment 53002



That is a beautiful horse; but not the same Justify that just won the Triple Crown. The horse in the picture is an Arabian, and you can see that it is a different horse. 
This one has white feet, and the thoroughbred Justify has more white on his face, and no white on his lower legs.


----------



## moviequeen1 (Jun 10, 2018)

What an exciting race to watch,happy that Justify won the Triple Crown 3 yrs after American Pharoah did it,he is a beautiful horse Sue


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 10, 2018)

Happyflowerlady said:


> That is a beautiful horse; but not the same Justify that just won the Triple Crown. The horse in the picture is an Arabian, and you can see that it is a different horse.
> This one has white feet, and the thoroughbred Justify has more white on his face, and no white on his lower legs.


...My finger copied the wrong image!!
.


----------

